# msi gaming motherboard 5 or 7?



## BALADU (Jun 12, 2014)

now,I will build a new gaming computer,because my brother and I want to play BF4,so now,I have a question,if I brought a cpu is i5-4670,how should i choose between msi gaming motherboard 5 and 7,
and what different about those two motherboard,i only know the price is different.....


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 12, 2014)

If it was me I would get the 5. The 7 has more USB 3.0 and can have 8 SATA devices. Most people don't need all these.
If your going with i5-4670 that can't be OC'ed so really you could go with the Gaming 3. 
Here TPU review of the 5. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/Z97_GAMING_5/

Whats the rest of the specs?


----------



## BALADU (Jun 12, 2014)

but i have five 500g WD hard disk  and  a kingston V300 120G SSD,
well,i am a BIG otaku,.....


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 12, 2014)

Then you may want the 7 for more sata ports.


----------



## BALADU (Jun 12, 2014)

well,i need to build a nas?right XD?


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 12, 2014)

BALADU said:


> well,i need to build a nas?right XD?



Why would you *need* to build/buy a NAS server? While it is a useful device in a home for storing and sharing files between various PCs and devices, you do not require a NAS server in order to do gaming. If you are only gaming on the one PC, you'll be fine with the local storage of the HDD or SSD.

Layton


----------



## BALADU (Jun 13, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Why would you *need* to build/buy a NAS server? While it is a useful device in a home for storing and sharing files between various PCs and devices, you do not require a NAS server in order to do gaming. If you are only gaming on the one PC, you'll be fine with the local storage of the HDD or SSD.
> 
> Layton



but.. i have huge anime,and i will save many anime or free online game every week,
i have a question now,can i use nas to watch anime?
because i have two monitor,if nas can do this,
i will build gaming PC and nas.
CRY~~~ MY MONEY~~~


----------



## BertRobinson1982 (Jun 13, 2014)

Vote 7

I think 7 is better, too. 7 has more sata ports. It will suit your requirement.


----------



## Ethnography (Jun 13, 2014)

I also think 7 is more better. If you want to build nas system, you need extra money(that must be more expensive than 7 series mb)


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 13, 2014)

BALADU said:


> but.. i have huge anime,and i will save many anime or free online game every week,
> i have a question now,can i use nas to watch anime?
> because i have two monitor,if nas can do this,



I'd be careful discussing your first comment, as it sounds like you're verging on some dodgy behaviour, which is not accepted on the forums. But you can save those anime and game files on a harddrive, and still be able to access them on both monitors without the need for a NAS. Just go for a gaming build, as I can tell you now that your current suggested usage of the build does not require a NAS.

Layton


----------



## BALADU (Jun 25, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I'd be careful discussing your first comment, as it sounds like you're verging on some dodgy behaviour, which is not accepted on the forums. But you can save those anime and game files on a harddrive, and still be able to access them on both monitors without the need for a NAS. Just go for a gaming build, as I can tell you now that your current suggested usage of the build does not require a NAS.
> 
> Layton



thank you!
i already build a gaming pc by gaming 5,WD 2Tx5,that is enough to me.
THX~~~~~~~


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Jun 27, 2014)

well..
look like you have some "issue" for anime video saving

anyway, 5 and 7 are good, like LaytonJar said, the different is the number of sata and usb 3.0
for my personal experience, I will vote for gaming 5, because i only get one ssd and one hd
but for your case.....mm....7 is the only option to solve your anime problem


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

BALADU said:


> but.. i have huge anime,and i will save many anime or free online game every week,
> i have a question now,can i use nas to watch anime?
> because i have two monitor,if nas can do this,
> i will build gaming PC and nas.
> CRY~~~ MY MONEY~~~



put your games on the local hdd and your movies on nas


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 2, 2014)

How are you liking the GAMING 5? Looks like a decent board for the price  - Why not use the Plex Media server and have it on the rig and then use a Roku or other device to watch your media.  As I do this with mine and have it running on my computer that has all my storage.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 4, 2014)

go with the gaming 7 and step up to the 4570k


----------



## silapakorn (Jul 4, 2014)

Buy a 3TB WD Red and get rid of your five 500gb HDDs.


----------



## BALADU (Jul 8, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> go with the gaming 7 and step up to the 4570k


gaming 7 is better than 5?why?what is "k" means?


----------



## BALADU (Jul 8, 2014)

silapakorn said:


> Buy a 3TB WD Red and get rid of your five 500gb HDDs.


3TB is faster than five 500gb?


----------



## Ethnography (Jul 8, 2014)

BALADU said:


> 3TB is faster than five 500gb?


There have no difference of speed between 3TB HDD with 500GB HDD but you can save more data


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 8, 2014)

Ethnography said:


> There have no difference of speed between 3TB HDD with 500GB HDD but you can save more data



Unless you do a proper RAID configuration, which can speed up writing. Although I get a feeling from the calibre of the other posts, the OP is unlikely to be doing a RAID array.

Layton


----------



## silapakorn (Jul 9, 2014)

Ethnography said:


> There have no difference of speed between 3TB HDD with 500GB HDD but you can save more data



Don't forget the (physical) space that you will be able to save.


----------



## Steff345 (Jul 9, 2014)

BALADU said:


> what is "k" means?



"K" means the CPU has an unlocked multiplier, which translates to easier overclocking


----------



## BALADU (Jul 10, 2014)

Ethnography said:


> There have no difference of speed between 3TB HDD with 500GB HDD but you can save more data


i buy a new 3TB hdd yesterday..  i can save more data now 



LaytonJnr said:


> Unless you do a proper RAID configuration, which can speed up writing. Although I get a feeling from the calibre of the other posts, the OP is unlikely to be doing a RAID array.
> 
> Layton


RAID is a good way to prevent data lost....but it look like so hard



Steff345 said:


> "K" means the CPU has an unlocked multiplier, which translates to easier overclocking



ty


----------

